# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  [ تقديم ] ║₪ ₪║دوري الأبطال ● " برشلونة × ميلان " ● إياب دور الـ(16) + ضيوف .. ║₪ ₪║

## امام اباتي

* 



في لقاء الحسم , في لقاء أقل ما يقال عنه صعب على  البارسا , مباراة ستكون ضمن مباريات الإياب من دور الـ(16) من دوري الأبطال  بين " برشلونة " و " ميلان " , مع العلم أن اللقاء سيكون في " كتالونيا "  على ملعب " الكامب نو " ..

وبالرغم من أفضلية الأرض إلا أن البارسا سيعاني  كثيراً لأسباب كثيرة أمام الخصم , أول سبب هو أنهم يتفوقون بنتيجة الإياب  بهدفين نظيفين , السبب الثاني لو دخل الفريق الإيطالي بتشكيلة دفاعيه قد  نرى صعوبه من الجانب البرشلوني في اختراق هذا الدفاع القوي , لكن كما علمنا  أن السيد " رورا " يعمل الآن على الكثير من الخطط لتجنب المفاجآت من  الجانب الميلاني وعلى أمل أن تفيد خطة من هذه الخطط في تأهل الفريق للدور  القادم من البطولة ..

الآن سنتحدث عن النتائج التي تأهل أحد الفريقين ,  التعادل بأي نتيجة يأهل " ميلان " , الفوز بأكثر من هدفين نظيفين يأهل  البارسا مع العلم أنه يجب أن تكون شباك الكتلان نظيفة في حال سجل أكثر من  هدفين لكي يتأهل , لو انتهى الوقت الأصلي بتقدم البارسا بهدفين نظيفين تتجه  المباراة للأشواط الإضافية ومن بعدها لركلات الترجيح , فوز ميلان بأي  نتيجة يأهلهم ..

مباراة صعبة للطرفين على أية حال , الفريق الإيطالي  يلعب خارج ملعبه وتحت الضغط , والكتلان يدخلون المباراة ويجب عليهم تسجيل  على أقل قدر ثلاثة أهداف نظيفة أو أكثر للتأهل , من سيكون بطل هذه البطافة  ؟؟



المباراة : برشلونة x ميلان
المناسبه : دوري ابطال اوروبا
الجوله : إياب دور الـ 16
التوقيت : " 22:45 " بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
التاريخ : 12/03/2013
اليوم : الثلاثاء
القناه الناقله : الجزيره الرياضيه





الاسم الكامل : Associazione Calcio Milan
تاريخ التأسيس : 16 ديسمبر 1899
اللقب : Rossoneri , il Diavolo
ملعب الفريق : سان سيرو
رئيس النادي : أدريانو غالياني
مدرب النادي : ماسيميليانو أليغري
الموقع الرسمي للنادي : http://www.acmilan.com/

انجازات النادي : الدوري الإيطالي (18) مرة , كأس إيطاليا (5) مرات , كأس السوبر الإيطالي (6) مرات , دوري 
أبطال أوروبا (7) مرات , كأس السوبر الأوروبية (5) مرات , كأس الكؤوس الأوروبية (2) مرتين , كأس العالم للأندية (1) مرة ..





الاسم الكامل : نادي برشلونة لكرة القدم
سنة التأسيس : 1899 
الملعب : الكامب نو
رئيس النادي : ساندرو روسيل
مدرب النادي : خوردي رورا

ألقاب النادي : الدوري الأسباني " 21 " مرة , كأس ملك أسبانيا " 26 " مرة , كأس السوبر الأسبانية " 10 " مرات ,
كأس الدوري الأسباني " 2 " مرتان , دوري أبطال أوروبا " 4 " مرات , كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي " 3 " مرات , كأس
السوبر الأوروبية " 4 " مرات , كأس العالم للأندية " 2 " مرتين , كأس أبطال الكؤوس الأوروبي " 4 " مرات





الأسم : ماسميليانو ألجيري 
تاريخ الميلاد : 11 / 9 / 1976
الجنسيه : أيطاليا 
يدرب النادي منذ : بدايه الموسم 2010
ألقاب التي حققها كمدرب : الدوري الايطالي 2010/11 و السوبر الإيطالي 2011/12





الاسم الكامل : خوردي رورا سولا
تاريخ الميلاد : 10 / 09 / 1967
مكان الميلاد : Llagostera
العمر : 45 عام
الجنسية : إسباني





الأسم : أدريانو جالياني 
تاريخ الميلاد : 30 / 7 / 1944
العمر : 68 عام 
الجنسيه : أيطاليا





الاسم الكامل : ساندرو روسيل
تاريخ الميلاد : 06/03/1964
الجنسية : أسبانيا
المهنة : رجل أعمال
يترأس النادي منذ : يونيو 2010

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



ألأسم : كريستيان أبياتي
تاريخ الميلاد : 08/07/1977
الجنسيه : أيطاليا
المركز : حارس



ألأسم : فليبي ميكسيس 
تاريخ الميلاد : 30/03/1982
الجنسيه : فرنسا
المركز : مدافع



ألأسم : كيفين برنس بواتينغ
تاريخ الميلاد : 06/03/1987
الجنسيه: مالي
المركز : وسط


ألأسم : ستيفان الشعراوي
تاريخ الميلاد : 27/10/1992
الجنسيه : إيطالي
المركز : مهاجم





الاسم : فيكتور فالديس اريباس
تاريخ الميلاد : 14-01-1982
مكان الولادة : هوسبيتاليت
الجنسية : اسبانيا
المركز : حارس مرمى
الرقم : 1



الاسم : كارليس بويول سافوركادا
تاريخ الميلاد : 13/04/1978
مكان الولادة : لابوبلا
الجنسية : أسبانيا
المركز : قلب دفاع
الرقم : 5


الاسم : أندريس أنييستا لوخان 
تاريخ الميلاد : 11-05-1984
مكان الولادة : فوينتيالبيا
الجنسية : اسبانيا
المركز : وسط 
الرقم : 8



الاسم : ليونيل اندريس ميسي 
تاريخ الميلاد : 24-06-1987
مكان الولادة : روساريو
الجنسية : الأرجنتين 
المركز : مهاجم 
الرقم : 10











الاسم : ليونيل اندريس ميسي 
تاريخ الميلاد : 24-06-1987
الجنسية : الأرجنتين 
المركز : مهاجم
عدد الاهداف : 5



الاسم : ستيفان الشعراوي
تاريخ الميلاد : 27-10-1992
الجنسية : ايطاليا
المركز : مهاجم
عدد الأهداف : 2 



 
مركز " ميلان " في مجموعته



مركز " برشلونة " في مجموعته



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



الإسم : الكامب نو 
المالك الرسمي : برشلونة 
تاريخ الإنشاء : 1957 م 
السعة : 99 ألف متفرج 
أبعاد الملعب : 105 × 68 



لعب 238 مباراة / فاز في 122 مباراة / تعادل في 60 مباراة / إنهزم في 56 مباراة .

- أفضل فوز لميلان في دوري الأبطال أوروبا على أرضية " جوزيبي مياتز" :
ميلان 8-0 أس لوكسمبورغ " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 1962/1963 "

- أفضل فوز لميلان في دوري الأبطال أوروبا خارج ملعبه :
إفسي كوبنهافن 0-6 ميلان" دوري الأبطال أوروبا 1993/1994 " 
أس لوكسمبورغ 0-6 ميلان " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 1962/1963 "

- أكبر هزيمة لميلان في دوري الأبطال أوروبا خارج ملعبه :
ديبورتيفو لاكورنيا 4-0 ميلان " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 2003/2004 "
برشلونة 5-1 ميلان " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 1959/1960 "
مانشستر يونايتد 4-0 ميلان " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 2009/2010 "

- أكبر هزيمة لميلان في دوري الأبطال أوروبا على أرضية " جوزيبي مياتز " :
ميلان 0-2 اياكس " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 1994/1995 "
ميلان 0-2 ليل " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 2006/2007 "
ميلان 0-2 برشلونة " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 1959/1960 "
ميلان 0-2 الأرسنال " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 2007/2008 "



239 مباراة / فاز في 138 مباراة / تعادل في 57 مباراة / إنهزم في 45 مباراة .

- أفضل فوز لبرشلونة في دوري الأبطال أوروبا على أرضية " نوكامب " :
برشلونة 7-1 باير ليفركوزن " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 2011/12 "

- أفضل فوز لبرشلونة في دوري الأبطال أوروبا خارج ملعبه :
اف سي بازل 0-5 برشلونة " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 2008/2009 " 
باتي 0-5 برشلونة " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 2011/12"

- أكبر هزيمة لبرشلونة في دوري الأبطال أوروبا خارج ملعبه :
ميلان 4-0 برشلونة " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 1993/1994 "

- أكبر هزيمة لبرشلونة في دوري الأبطال أوروبا على أرضية " الكامب نو " :
برشلونة 0-4 دينامو كييف " دوري الأبطال أوروبا 1997/1998 " .



آخر مباراة بين الفريقين 



سقط فريق "برشلونه" على نحوٍ مفاجئ جداً من فريق "ميلان" الإيطالي في ذهاب دور الـ "16" من "الأبطال" .

البارسا سقط بعد الخسارة بهدفين نظيفين من توقيع "بواتينغ - د.57" و  "مونتاري - د.81" وليضع البارسا نفسه على المحك للخروج من البطولة قبيل  لقاء الإياب في "كامب نو" يوم " 12 مارس " القادم .

اخر مباراة بين الفريقين على ملعب " الكامب نو "

شهدت  اخر مباراة جمعت بين الفريقين على ملعب " الكامب نو " , كانت بـ التحديد  يوم " الثلاثاء " الموافق " 3 ابريل 2012 " , و التي اقيمت بينهما ضمن  منافسات اياب دور ربع نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا لـ موسم " 2011/12 " , حيث  انتهت هذه المباراة بـ انتصار لـ نادي " برشلونة " بـ نتيجة " 3-1 " , بعد  ان انتهت مباراة الذهاب على ملعب " سان سيرو " بـ التعادل السلبي " 0-0 " .

افتتح التسجيل اولاً نادي " برشلونة " في الدقيقة  " 11 " , عن طريق اللاعب " ليونيل ميسي " , و سجل هدف التعادل لـ نادي "  ميلان " عن طريق اللاعب " انتونيو نوتشيرينو " في الدقيقة " 33 " , و سجل  الهدف الثاني لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب " ليونيل ميسي " في  الدقيقة " 41 " , و سجل الهدف الثالث لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب "  اندريس انييستا " في الدقيقة " 53 " .



اخر (5 ) مباريات بين الفريقين



برشلونة x ميلان ( 2-2 )
المناسبة / " ذهاب دور المجموعات " موسم " 2011 " ..

ميلان x برشلونة ( 2-3 )
المناسبة / " اياب دور المجموعات " موسم " 2011 " ..

ميلان x برشلونة ( 0-0 )
المناسبة / " ذهاب ربع نهائي ابطال اوروبا " موسم " 2012 " ..

برشلونة x ميلان ( 3-1 )
المناسبة / " اياب دور ربع نهائي ابطال اوروبا " موسم " 2012 " ..

ميلان x برشلونة ( 2-0 )
المناسبة / " ذهاب دور الـ(16) من دوري ابطال اوروبا " موسم " 2012 " ..

اخر (5)مباريات بين الفريقين في " ابطال اوروبا "



برشلونة x ميلان ( 2-2 )
ميلان x برشلونة ( 2-3 )
ميلان x برشلونة ( 0-0 )
برشلونة x ميلان ( 3-1 )
ميلان x برشلونة ( 2-0 )

آخر (5) مباريات للبارسا في دوري الأبطال 



برشلونة 2-1 سيلتيك 
سيلتيك 2-1 برشلونة
سبارتاك موسكو 0-3 برشلونة
برشلونة 0-0 برشلونة 
ميلان 2-0 برشلونة

آخر (5) مباريات لميلان في دوري الأبطال 



مالاجا 1-0 ميلان 
ميلان 1-1 مالاجا
أندرلخت 1-3 ميلان
ميلان 0-1 زينيت
ميلان 2-0 برشلونة 

سجل الأبطال 




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*




سيُحاول النجم الأرجنتيني "ليونيل ميسي" مُواصلة جنونه التهديفي و " آسي ميلان" لن يكون استثناءاً .

"النجم الأرجنتيني" صاحب الـ 301 هدف بقميص  البلوغرانا لعب مباراته رقم 75 في مسابقة دوري الأبطال و لديه 56 هدفاً ,  سيحاول في الإياب الإقتراب أكثر من متصدر هدافي البطولة الأوروبية "راؤول  غونزاليس" برصيد 71 هدفاً , أندريه شيفشينكو ( 59 ) , فان نيستلروي ( 60 ) .

معدل الفوز لـ ( ميسي ) جيد للغاية في هذه البطولة الكبيرة بعد خوض 75 لقاء  : " 42 فوز , 23 تعادل , 10 خسارات .. و آخرة خسارة قبل خسارة الميلان  كانت هذا الموسم ضد "سيلتيك غلاسكو" و الهدف الذي سجله لم ينقذ فريقه من  الخسارة , مع العلم أن "إبن روزاريو" ضد "الروسينيري" سجل ثلاث أهداف و  كلها ضربات جزاء . 



عاد "خوردي رورا" لقيادة البارسا لمواجهة "ميلان" الإيطالي على أرضية ملعب "سان سيرو" الذي تعرض فيه عام "1989" لإصابةٍ خطيرةٍ أثرت بشكل كبير على مسيرته الكروية .

فلقد لعب الفريقان وقتها في "كأس الكؤوس الأوروبية"  حينما كان "رورا" بعمر "22 عاماً" , ولكن بعد هذه الإصابة تقلصت مسيرة  ليعتزل وهو في سن الـ "25" .

المباراة المذكورة أقيمت يوم "7 ديسمبر 1989" وفيها واجه "بارسا كرويف"  نظيره "ميلان ساكي" وتفوق فيها الأخير بهدفٍ نظيف , وحدثت الإصابة في  الدقيقة "10" بعد حادث عرضي مع "ماركو فان باستن" , مع العلم أن مباراة  العودة إنتهت بالتعادل "1-1" ليخرج البارسا من البطولة التي آلت لاحقاً  للفريق الإيطالي .

وتم إجراء عملية جراحية لـ "رورا" يوم "9 ديسمبر  1989" لإصابته بقطعٍ في الرباط الصليبي لم يتمكن بعدها من اللعب لفريق  "برشلونه" حيث إنتقل لـ "مورسيا" ومن ثم "فيغيريس" قبيل أن يعتزل الكرة .



منذ  تسع سنوات أو أكثر من 3000 يوماً كانت آخر هزيمة تعرض لها "برشلونة" من  نظيره "ميلان" خصم دوري الأبطال .. الهزيمة تعود بنا ليوم 20 أكتوبر من عام  2004 بنتيجة 1-0 و الهدف الوحيد سجله النجم الأوكراني "أندريه شيفشينكو"  في مباراة ضمن دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال أوروبا , و بعد هذه المواجهة  التقا الفريقان في سبع مناسبات : أربع انتصارات للبلوغرانا و ثلاث تعادلات .

أول مباراة من أصل "سبعة" اللقاءات الآنفة الذكر  بدون تعرض للخسارة كان بطلها "رونالدينهو" الذي هز جنبات "كامب نو" في  مواجهة موسم 2004/2005 و انتهت بنتيجة 2-1 , و في الموسم التالي "الفريق  الكتالوني" عاش احتفالية في أبريل 2006 حين انتهت مباراة الذهاب 0-0 على  ملعب "كامب نو" و في الإياب حسمها "لوديفيك جيولي" في قلب "سان سيرو" بهدف  وحيد ليتأهل الفريق إلى نهائي "باريس" و يفوز بالبطولة الثانية بتاريخ  النادي .

و التقى "الناديين العريقين" في أربع مباريات بعام واحد , الأولى في موسم  2011/2012 بدور المجموعات و تعادل "برشلونة" و "ميلان" بنتيجة 2-2 في "كامب  نو" و فاز "الفريق الكتالوني" إياباً بنتيجة 3-2 , و بعدها بفترة قصيرة  لعبوا في الربع النهائي : تعادل سلبي في ميلانو و 3-1 في "كامب نو" ليتأهل  الفريق الكتالوني للنصف النهائي , وفي اللقاء الأخير حقق " ميلان " فوز  مفاجئ بهدفين نظيفين , على أمل أن يواصل الفريق توفقه هذا ويتأهل للدور  المقبل إذا لم يكن للبارسا رأي آخر لهذا .



على الرغم أنه لم يمر سوى أقل من عام عن مواجهتي "ميلان" في الموسم الماضي إلا أن شكل الفريق اللومباردي تغير في الكثير من الأمور .

فمن الواضح أن معدل أعمار الفريق نزل كثيراً  من "31.53 سنه" إلى "27.52" , وبطبيعة الحال لا يمكن إحتساب "بالوتيلي - 22  عاماً" و "زاكاردو - 31" بحكم أنهما غير قادرين على اللعب في "الأبطال" ,  وإلا فسيكون معدل الأعمار أقل "27.44 سنه" .

والفكرة  عموماً تتجه في "ميلان" إلى تحسين حالة الفريق بعد الكثير من العثرات في  السنوات الماضية بنية إعادة الفريق إلى أمجاده , فبالنظر للأسماء التي من  المتوقع أن تواجه الفريق يوم الأربعاء مثل "زاباتا - 26 سنه" , "كونستانت -  25" , "مونتوليفو - 28" , "الشعراوي - 20" و "باتزيني - 28" , مقارنة  بالأسماء المتواجده في الموسم الماضي مثل "نيستا - 37" , "سيلفا - 28" ,  "سيدورف - 36" , "فان بوميل - 35" , "كاسانو - 30" , "باتو - 23" ,  "إبراهيموفيتش - 31" , "زامبروتا - 36" و "إنزاغي - 39" .

بينما ستستمر بعض الأسماء مثل "أبياتي - 35" و "أميليا - 30" مع ثقة في "نيانغ - 18" ولربما "بويان - 22" .



أيام  قليلة تفصلنا على المواجهة المرتقبة بين "برشلونة" و "ميلان" بدوري  الأبطال , و الموقع الرسمي للنادي أعطى أرقاماً مثيرة للإهتمام .

16  لاعباً لعبوا بقميص الناديين العريقين , ما بين انتقال بشكل مباشر بين  "ميلان" و "برشلونة" أو أن يتنقلوا بين نوادي أخرى , و البداية كانت مع  "مايكل ريزيغير" في عام 1997 , و بعدها جاء للنادي عدة لاعبين مثل :  "دوغاري , كلويفرت , بوغاردي , كوكو" .. خرجوا من "ميلان" للعب بقميص  البلوغرانا .

و بعد مرور أعوام قليلة , انتقل من "البارسا" عدة لاعبين إلى الروسينيري :  "ريفالدو , رونالدينهو , زامبروتا , إبراهيموفيتش" .. و لاعبين آخرين لعبوا  بالناديين لكن الإنتقال لم يكن بين "الناديين" بشكل مباشر و هم : رونالدو ,  دافيدز , ألبيرتيني , فان بومل , ماكسي لوبيز , و "بويان" الذي كان  مُعاراً إلى "روما" ثم ذهب إلى "ميلان" على سبيل الإعارة إلى نهاية الموسم  الحالي .

و في الأخير الهولندي "فرانك ريكارد" كان في "السان سيرو" كلاعب لكن مع العملاق الكتالوني "برشلونة" كمدرب . 



في  الوقت الذي يحتاج فيه البارسا للفوز بثلاثيةٍ نظيفةٍ على "ميلان" الإيطالي  , يبدو الفريق المذكور قوياً جداً دفاعياً في العام الحالي حيث لم يتلقى  هدفين في "2013" إلا في مباراة واحدة فقط .

"ميلان" ودع العام الماضي بهزيمة ثقيلة عند  "4-2" على حساب "روما" وهي نتيجة لن تكون كافية للبارسا لو كررها يوم "12  مارس" بحكم هزيمته ذهاباً بنتيجة "2-0" , ولكن مع بداية العام الميلادي  الجديد بدا "ميلان" مختلفاً للغايه .

حيث  لم يتلقى الفريق هدفين في مباراة واحدةٍ إلا مرة واحدة ومن "يوفنتوس" في  "9 يناير" حينما خسر وقتها وفي الوقت الإضافي بنتيجة "2-1" , ومن ثم لعب  الفريق "9 مباريات" لم يخسر في أي منها , حيث حقق "6 إنتصارات" و "3  تعادلات" , وتلقى "أبياتي" فقط "5 أهداف" في "4 مباريات" .

هذه النتائج ساعدت الفريق على الحلول في  المركز الـ "3" بالدوري بعد أن تعززت قوة دفاعه كثيراً , بتواجد "أباتي" ,  "كونستانت" , "ميسكيس" و "زاباتا" .



• لعب "بويان  كركيتش" ضمن فريق الشباب في نادي برشلونة ولعب كذلك في فريقهم الأول من  عام 2007 إلى 2011م ، لعب فيها 104 مباراة في الدوري الاسباني وسجل 26  هدفا. وسجل خمسة أهداف لبرشلونة في 28 مباراة لعبها النادي الكتلوني في  دوري أبطال أوروبا ولكنه كان بديلا ولم يشارك مع البرسا في نسختي 2009 و  2011 والتي حقق فيها الفريق اللقب الثالث والرابع.

• اللاعب الشاب "كارمونا" والذي يلعب لنادي  ميلان حاليا ، كان كذلك لاعبا سابقا للبرسا وانتقل من فريق البرسا للشباب  إلى أسوار الـ"سان سيرو" في صيف عام 2010 وعمره لم يتجاوز الـ 18عام.

• "ريكاردو مونتوليفو" و"إجنازيو أباتي" لعبا مع  منتخب إيطاليا عندما تلقى الهزيمة القاسية بـ 4-0 من المنتخب الإسباني في  نهائي يورو في يوليو الماضي من عام 2012 في مدينة كييف. وكان "خوردي ألبا"  من بين الهدافين لمنتخب اسبانيا الذي يضم كذلك كل من :​ "جيرارد بيكيه" ،  "تشافي" ، "انيستا" ، "سيسك فابريجاس" ، "بوسكيتس" و "بيدرو رودريجيز" الذي  دخل بديلا في الشوط الثاني من المباراة.

• وكان "فابريغاس" قد سجل  في وقت سابق ضمن دور المجموعات في يورو 2012 ضد المنتخب الايطالي وانتهت  المباراة بنتيجة 1-1 في مدينة "دانسك" ، حيث كان ممثل ميلان الوحيد هو  "نوتشيرينو" ودخل بديلا في آخر دقائق المباراة.وسدد "فابريغاس" كذلك الضربة  الترجيحية الأخيرة لاسبانيا والتي منحتهم الفوز والتأهل على حساب منتخب  ايطاليا في يورو 2008 

• سجل "ليونيل ميسي" هدف التعادل للمنتخب  الأرجنتيني الذي قلب تأخره بهدف الى فوز بنتيجة 2-1 على مضيفه فريق  كولومبيا والذي يلعب له نجم الميلان "ماريو ييبيس" ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة  لكأس العالم في مدينة بارانكويلا في نوفمبر من عام 2011.

• وسجل "انييستا" الهدف الوحيد والذي منح  المنتخب الاسباني افضل بطولة في تاريخه في الاشواط الاضافية عندما تغلبت  اسبانيا على هولندا في نهائي كأس العالم 2010 وكان ضمن منخب هولندا اللاعب  "نايجل دي يونج" نجم الميلان حاليا.

• كريستيان ابياتي (اتلتيكو مدريد)، روبينهو  (ريال مدريد) وكريستيان زاباتا (فياريال) كلهم نجوم لعبوا في فرق اسبانية  ضمن مسيرتهم الكروية. 
حيث لعب "زاباتا" في فياريال وتلقى هزيمة كبيرة  قوامها 5-0 في مباراة الـ"كامب نو" ضد البارسا في أغسطس من عام 2011م ،  ولكن تمكن "روبينيو" من الفوز على برشلونة مع فريقه ريال مدريد بنتيجة 1-0  في ديسمبر من عام 2007م.

• ولد النجم "تياغو الكانتارا" في مدينة "سان  بيترو فيرنوتيكو" في إيطاليا ، حيث كان والده "مازينهو" لاعبا لنادي  "ليتشي" ومثل والده كذلك نادي فيورنتينا. 

لعب "تياغو" أول مباراة دولية له مع منتخب  اسبانيا في المباراة التي خسرها اللاروخا بنتيجة 2-1 امام ايطاليا في باري  في أغسطس من عام 2011م وكان "مونتوليفو" احد المسجلين للمنتخب الايطالي في  تلك المباراة.

• سجل النجم التشيلي "اليكسيس سانشيز" هدف  واحد ضمن المباراة التي انتهت بالتعادل 4-4 عندما كان لاعبا لـ"اودينيزي"  ضد فريق "ميلان" في موسم 11/2010. وكان قد لعب سبع مباريات في الدوري  والكأس ضد فريق ميلان خلال ثلاث سنوات لعبها في أودينيزي والتي حقق منها  ثلاثة انتصارات وتعادلين وخسارتين.

• كان "خافيير ماسكيرانو" احد نجوم ليفربول حينما  خسر بنتيجة 2-1 امام ميلان في نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا في أثينا من عام  2007 وكان "امبروسيني" ضمن النجوم المتواجدين مع ميلان في تلك المباراة.

• سجل "ديفيد فيا" هدفا من ركلة جزاء في  الدقيقة 82 في مباراة فوز فالنسيا على فريق جنوى بنتيجة 3-2 في موسم  2009/10 ضمن دور المجموعات من دوري ابطال اوروبا وكان "ماركو اميليا" لاعبا  في جنوى في تلك المباراة.



سيكون يوم " الأربعاء " القادم موعد لمباراة كبيرة بين "  برشلونة " والفريق الإيطالي " ميلان " على ملعب الكتلان في إياب دور  الـ(16) من دوري الأبطال , هذه الفقرة مخصصة للنجم الأرجنتيني " ميسي "  صاحب الـ(4) أهداف في مرمى " ميلان " , أول أهداف الأسطورة في مرماهم كانت  في " كأس غامبر " من الركلات الترجيحيه التي انتهت بفوز الكتلان بنتيجة (3 –  1) ..

وفيما يتعلق بالأهداف الرسمية للأرجنتيني " ميسي "  نرى بأن جميع أهدافه في مرمى " ميلان " من ركلات جزاء , ففي الجولة الخامسة  من دوري الأبطال في الموسم الماضي سجل هدف من ركلة جزاء في اللقاء الذي  انتهى (3 – 2) للبلوغرانا على ملعب " سان سيرو " , وفي آخر مواجهة بين  الفريقين فاز الكتلان بنتيجة (3 – 1) وسجل حينها " ميسي " هدفين من ضربتي  جزاء في الدقيقتين (11 – 41) ..

وفي يوم " 12 مارس " سيكون الأسطورة جاهزاً لهذه  المباراة بشكل كبير فهي مباراة مصيرية ستحدد الكثير في " الكامب نو " , على  أمل أن يسجل " ميسي " هدف بدون اللجوء إلى ضربات الجزاء ..



في مواجهات الفريقين الأربع الأخيرة شهدنا (2) فوز لـ  برشلونة وتعادلين (0 – 0 & 2 – 2) , وشهدنا في هذه المباريات (10)  بطاقات صفراء للفريق الكتالوني , أما للطليان فقد تلقوا (16) بطاقة صفراء ,  فيما يتعلق ببطاقات " برشلونة " نرى بأن قلبي الدفاع " بويول – ماسكيرانو "  هما الأكثر استقبالاً للبطاقات من الفريق الكتالوني حيث يملكون (2)  بطاقتين في رصيد كل لاعب , أما البطاقات الست الأخيرة فكانت من نصيب " أريك  أبيدال – ألفيس – كيتا – كونيكا – فيا – ميسي " ..

أما بطاقات الـ(16) لفريق " ميلان " فهي مميزه بعض  الشيء , حيث يعتبر اللاعب " أليساندرو نيستا " هو اللاعب الوحيد في آخر (4)  مواجهات يتلقى بطاقات صفراء في جميعها , بعده يأتي كلاً من " سيدروف – فان  بوميل " برصيد بطاقتين , بعد ذلك كلاً من برصيد بطاقة واحدة " أكويلاني –  زامبروتا – أمبروسيني – لوكا أنتونيتي – روبينيو – فيليب ميكسيس – ماكسي  لوبيز – نوتشيرينو " ..

في لقاء الموسم الماضي (3 – 1) هو أكثر لقاء شهد بطاقات  صفراء من آخر (4) مواجهات بين الفريقين حيث شهد (9) بطاقات منها (7)  للطليان و (2) للكتلان , بعد ذلك لقاء الـ(2 – 3) لصالح " برشلونة " شهد  (8) بطاقات مناصفة بين الفريقين , وفي لقاء الـ(22) شهد (5) بطاقات منها  (3) لـ برشلونة وبطاقتين لـ ميلان , وفي التعادل السلبي شهد (3) بطاقات  للفريق الإيطالي وبطاقة وحيدة للكتلان كانت من نصيب " كيتا " .. 



في الموسم المنصرم في دوري الأبطال لفريق " ميلان " كان  سيئاً حيث خرجوا كما ذكرنا سابقاً على يد " برشلونة " من دور الثمانية ,  حيث بدأ الفريق البطولة في المجموعة الثامنة مع " برشلونة – فيكتوريا بلزن –  باتي يوريسوف " حيث فاز الفريق على " بلزن " في الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين وفي  الإياب تعادل الفريقين (2 – 2) , كذلك نفس الأمر حدث مع " باتي " حيث فاز "  ميلان " في الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين وفي الإياب تعادل الفريقين بهدف لكل فريق  ..

الانتصار لم يراه الفريق ضد " برشلونة " في دور  المجموعات حيث تعادل الفريقين في الجولة الأولى بهدفين لكل فريق , وفي  الإياب في " إيطاليا " في الجولة (5) فاز فريق " برشلونة " بكل جدارة  بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين ..

وفي الدور الإقصائي بالتحديد في دور الـ(16) تواجهوا مع  " أرسنال " حيث فازوا بنتيجة ساحقة على ملعبهم برباعية نظيفة , أما في  ملعب المباراة فشهد خسارة ثقيلة لـ ميلان مع ذلك تأهل الفريق للدور القادم ,  في آخر محطات الفريق هذا الموسم في دوري الأبطال تواجه مع الفريق  الكتالوني " برشلونة " حيث تعادل الفريقين في " ساس يرو " بالتعادل السلبي ,  وفي الإياب على ملعب " الكامب نو " شهد تفوق أصحاب الأرض بنتيجة (3 – 1)  معلناً بها نهاية مشوار الفريق الإيطالي في البطولة ..



سجل الفريق الأحمر والأسود في دوري الأبطال في الموسم  الماضي (16) هدف في (10) مباريات حقق الفوز في (3) مباريات وتعادل في (4)  مباريات وخسر في (3) مباريات منها هزيمتين من " برشلونة " , يملك الفريق  (4) أهداف في مرمى " بلزن – أرسنال " و (3) أهداف في مرمى " باتي " و (5)  أهداف في مرمى " برشلونة " في (4) مباريات ..

تقول الإحصائيات عندما يسجل " روبينيو " الفريق لا  يخسر , حيث يملك اللاعب هدفين في البطولة تعادل الفريق فيها مع " بلزن "  بهدفين لكل فريق وفازوا على " أرسنال " برباعية نظيفة , من ناحية أخرى يملك  نجمهم السابق " زلاتان إيبراهيموفيتش " خمسة أهداف حقق الفريق الفوز في  (3) مباريات على " بلزن – باتي " بهدفين نظيفين وفي لقاء الرباعية ضد "  ارسنال " , فيما تعادل الفريق مع " باتي " بهدف لكل فريق وخسر من " برشلونة  " بنتيجة (2 – 3) ..

من ناحية الأهداف في مرماهم فقد سجل الخصوم (14) هدف  منها (8) لـ برشلونة وهدفين لـ بلزن و (3) أهداف لـ أرسنال وهدف واحد لفريق  " باتي " , حيث يعتبر " ميسي " هو أكثر لاعب سجل في مرماهم في الموسم  المنصرم في دوري الأبطال برصيد (3) أهداف جميعها من ركلات جزاء , بعد ذلك  كلاً من " بيدرو – فيا – تشافي – فان بوميل في مرماه بالخطأ – أنييستا "  لمصلحة " برشلونة " , ولبقية الخصوم سجل كلاً من " بريسان " لفريق " باتي "  و " بايسترون – ميشال دوريس " لفريق " بلزن " و " كوتشيلني – روزيسكي –  فان بيرسي " لفريق " أرسنال " ..



حقق فريق " ميلان " في الموسم الماضي في الدوري  الإيطالي (24) انتصار أي حصد (72) نقطة من أصل (114) نقطة ممكنة للفريق ,  أول فوز للفريق كان بهدف نظيف على حساب " تشيزينا " في الجولة الخامسة ,  أكبر فوز للفريق على ملعبه كان على حساب " كاتانيا " في الأسبوع (11)  بأربعة أهداف مقابل لاشيء , وأكبر فوز للفريق خارج قواعده كانت على فريق "  سيينا " في الأسبوع الـ(36) بنتيجة (1 – 4) ..

أكثر مباراة سجل فيها أهداف للفريق خلال مباريات  الدوري كانت مع " ليتشي " وانتهت بفوز الميلان بنتيجة (4 – 3) , أفضل فترة  انتصارات للفريق في الدوري كانت من الجولة (7) للجولة رقم (11) حيث حقق  الفريق الفوز على " باليرمو – 3/0 & ليتشي – 3/4 & بارما – 4/1  & روما – 2/3 & كاتانيا – 0/4 " ..

الأهداف كانت غزيرة بشكل كبير خلال انتصارات الفريق  الـ(24) حيث سجل الفريق (62) هدف بمعدل حوالي (2.5) هدف لكل مباراة , يملك  اللاعب " ايبراهيموفيتش " في هذه المباريات (21) هدف أي بمعدل (33%) من  أهداف الفريق , يأتي بعده النجم " نوتشيرينو " برصيد (8) أهداف , وخلفه "  بواتينج " صاحب الـ(5) أهداف , بعد ذلك البرازيلي " روبينيو " برصيد أربعة  أهداف , وبرصيد هدفين لكل من " سيدروف – كاسانو – مونتاري – إيمانويلسون –  تياغو سيلفا " ..



خسر " ميلان " في " الكالتشيو " في الموسم الماضي في  (6) مباريات , أول خسارة للفريق كانت من " نابولي " بنتيجة (3 – 1) وآخر  خسارة كانت من " انتر ميلان " بنتيجة (4 – 2) , أول خسارة للفريق على ملعبه  كانت من " انتر ميلان " بهدف " ميليتو " في الأسبوع الثامن عشر , وآخر  خسارة للفريق على ملعبه كانت من " فيورنتينا " بهدفين مقابل هدف ..

كذلك لا ننسى خسارة الفريق من اليوفي بنتيجة (2 – 0)  في الجولة (6) , وكذلك خسارتهم بنفس النتيجة من " لاتسيو " في الأسبوع  (21) , عجز الفريق من التسجيل في هزائمه في ثلاث مباريات , سجل الفريق في  هزائمه (4) أهداف منها (3) للنجم " زلاتان " حيث سجل هدفين من ضربتي جزاء  في مرمى " فيورنتينا – انتر ميلان " والهدف الوحيد للاعب " اكويلاني " في  الخسارة الأولى للفريق من " نابولي " ..



تعادل الفريق في الموسم المنصرم في (8) مباريات مع "  لاتسيو – أودينيزي – فيورنتينا – بولونيا – نابولي – يوفينتوس – كاتانيا " ,  أول تعادل للفريق وأكبرها كان مع " لاتسيو " في الأسبوع الثاني بنتيجة (2 –  2) , مباراتين انتهت بالتعادل السلبي مع " فيرونتينا – نابولي " , وتعادل  الفريق في (4) مباريات بنتيجة (1 – 1) ..

في بداية الفقرة ذكرنا (7) فرق مع أن الفريق تعادل  في (8) مباريات وهذا بسبب تعادل " بولونيا " مع " ميلان " في الذهاب  والإياب بنتيجتي (2 – 2) و (1 – 1) , هداف الفريق في هذه التعادلات هو  اللاعب " ايبرا " برصيد (3) أهداف يأتي خلفه كلاً من " كاسانو – الشعراوي –  سيدروف – نوتشيرينو – روبينيو " ..



يعتبر رقم (2) أكثر رقم تكرر للفريق خلال الموسم الماضي  في الدوري في (15) مباراة , نتيجة (2 – 0) تكررت في (9) مباريات فاز  الفريق بها في (7) مباريات وخسر في مباراتين , ونتيجة (2 – 1) تكررت في  أربع مناسبات فاز الفريق في (3) مباريات وخسر في واحدة أمام " فيورنتينا " ,  أما نتيجة (2 – 2) فقد كانت ضد " لاتسيو – بولونيا " ..

رقم (1) تكرر في (8) مباريات منها (4) تعادلات  بنتيجة (1 – 1) و (3) انتصارات للفريق بهدف نظيف على " تشيزيتا – كييفو  فيرونا – جنوى " وخسارة وحيده بهدف نظيف من " انتر ميلان " , رقم (4) تكرر  في (7) مباريات منها (4 – 0) في (3) مباريات و (4 – 1) في مباراتين وفاز  الفريق في جميعها , وخسر بنتيجة (4 – 2) في مباراة وفاز بنتيجة (4 – 3) في  مباراة , التعادل السلبي حدث في مباراتين مع " فيورنتينا – نابولي " ..

رقم (3) تكرر في (6) مباريات منها (3 – 0) في ثلاث  مباريات وحقق الفريق الفوز فيها جميعها , وبنتيجة (3 – 1) خسر من " نابولي "  وفاز على " تشيزينا " بهذه النتيجة , وفاز بنتيجة (3 – 2) في مباراة واحدة  على " روما " , برقم (2) سجل الفريق (25) هدف وتلقى (13) هدف , وعند رقم  (1) سجل الفريق (7) أهداف وسجل في مرماهم (5) اهداف , ورقم (3) سجل الفريق  معه (16) هدف وتلقت شباكه (6) أهداف , ومع رقم (4) سجل " ميلان " في مرمى  خصومهم (26) هدف وتلقت شباكهم (9) أهداف ..



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

صحيفة الموندو ديبورتيفو قامت بوضع تشكيلة مجنونه لـ نادي برشلونه من آجل لقاء دوري ابطال اوروبا مباراة الاياب لـ دور الـ 16 ..
ضد نادي ميلان الايطالي و البرسا سيدخل المُباراة بـ ثلاثه لاعبين كما هُو مُوضح بـ الرسم الخاص بـ التشكيله الصحيفة تتوقع البرسا
يدخل بـ 3 مُدافعين فقط قلب واحد هُو بويول و على الجهتين آلبا و آدريانو و اللعب بـ بيكيه إرتكاز مع بوسكيتس و إنييستا
و آمامهم ليونيل ميسي و آمامه ثلاثي الهُجوم بيدرو و فيا و تيو و التشكيله كالاتي : 

فالديز 

البا - بويول - ادريانو 

بيكيه 

بوسكيتس - انيستا - ميسي 

بيدرو - فيا - تيو 




في غرف ملابس  البارسا ، الجميع يؤمن بإمكانية عودة الفريق في النتيجة أمام ( ميلان )  الكبير يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بعد التخلف ذهاباً بـ " 2-0 " .

الفريق برمته  يؤمن بإمكانية التأهل صوب ربع النهائي حيث سيعمل على إهداء أكبر هدية  للمدرب الغائب ( تيتو فيلانوفا ) بداعي مرضه المؤلم ، حيث سيكون من المرجح  أن يقود الفريق من جديد في حال نجاح البارسا بالتأهل .

صحيفة " الموندو ديبورتيفو " الكتالونية وضعت في الأيام الماضية عبارة مشجعة عبر هاشتاق في " تويتر " كتبت فيه "Animo Barca" في محاولةٍ لمد الفريق بالكثير من الرغبة والطموح قبيل الإصطدام الكبير في ليلة الحسم .

هذا وبعد أن  شارك اللاعبان ( بوسكيتس ) و ( ألبا ) مسبقاً في هذه الحملة التشجيعية التي  أقدمت عليها الصحيفة الكتالونية بالظهور في غلافها ، ها هو الأسطورة (  تشافي هيرنانديز ) يظهر هو الآخر رجاء أن ينصب هذا في مصلحة الفريق لتقديم  أقصى ما لديه للتأهل في البطولة الأعظم .

هذا ويدرك ابن "  تيراسا " المهمة التي ينبغي عليه إنجازها بالتعافي من إصابته في الفخذ  قبيل لقاء الروسينيري الذي يتطلب الحضور الذهني والبدني العالي من الجميع .

أبرز ما قيل بعد لقاء الذهاب 



"بويول" قال : "الآن سنلعب مباراة العودة في ملعبنا  و أمام جماهيرنا" , قبل أن يقول عن ( ميلان ) : "كانوا أكثر خشونة , و  علينا أن نحسن بعض الأمور في ملعبنا , يجب وضع الثقة بهذا الفريق و لا يجب  الإستسلام , سنلعب بملعبنا و أمام جماهيرنا , و لن نتخلى عن شيء" . 

"بوسكيتس" قال : " علينا العودة  في النتيجة و أن نعلم جيداً ما حصل اليوم , حينما نخسر دائماً تكون هناك  انتقادات أوتوماتيكية , و علينا الإستعداد بأفضل طريقة لمباراة ( الإياب )"  . 

"سيسك" قال : "بديناً لم نكن جيدين  , بدأوا بقوة وأثروا علينا , الهزيمة ؟ نحن البارسا وعلينا أن نقدم أقصى  المستويات , ولكننا اليوم لم نقدم مباراة طيبة , علينا التحسن والتفكير في  العوده , وهو أسبوع هام لموسمنا هذا" .

"ألفيس" قال : "علينا المنافسة  بشكل أفضل , لنا نقدم لعباً جيداً , ولم نحصل على فرص تهديفيه وهو أمر  ضروري للفوز" , وأضاف : "لم نكن جيدين فحسب بعد الهدف الأول بل لم نكن  جيدين عموماً , ويجب الإشادة بقدرات الخصم , ويجب علينا التحسن" , وعن  النتيجة قال : "إنها سيئة , ولكن يجب عدم الإستسلام , علينا القتال وسنبحث  عن النتيجة في الإياب" .

"كونستانت" قال : ( آليغري ) ؟ كان  جيداً و هذا الأسبوع عملنا جيداً , كنا مقتنعين أننا بإمكاننا القيام بهذا  العمل , ( برشلونة ) يشتكي من أرضية الملعب ؟ لقد لعبنا مبارتنا , و لا  أعرف إن كان الخطأ من أرضية الملعب , سنرى مباراة الإياب و نحن متفائلين من  ما قدمناه" . 

قال "باتزيني" لاعب "ميلان" أن  الفريق كان يدرك صعوبة المواجهة ضد البارسا ولكن العمل كان رائعاً منه ,  وأضاف : "لنفعل مافعلناه أمام الفريق الأفضل في العالم يستوجب مباراة كبيرة  , في ( كامب نو ) لا أعتقد أن علينا الدفاع , أدركنا أن مباراة اليوم كانت  صعبة , ولكننا سعداء بما فعلنا" , وفي النهاية قال : "ستكون مواجهة الإياب  صعبه , فنحن نعرف قوة البارسا في الإستحواذ على الكرة" .

"غالياني" قال : "أدينا مباراة  جيدة للغايه , ( أليغري ) قدم عملاً طيباً , لم نسيطر على الكرة في الشوط  الأول ولكنهم لم يدخلوا لمنطقتنا , لعبنا كفريقٍ واحد مع رغبةٍ للفوز  وبتركيزٍ كبير" , واضاف : "الآن أمامنا مباراة العودة , ولكن حينما يقال أن  ( ميلان ) مخيف فهذا حقيقي , تاريخنا تضمن أسماء كبيره" , وأخيراً قال :  "علينا إهداء هذا الفوز إلى الرئيس ( بيرلسكوني ) , فلو لم يكن رئيسنا لما  عشنا هذا التاريخ الكبير معه" .

"بيدرو" قال : " أعتقد أن الكرة  لمست في يده على حافة منطقة الجزاء و الحكم لم يصفر لمسة يد , على العموم  إنها تفاصيل لم يراها ( الحكم ) , و لا يجب الحديث معه كثيراً " , و أضاف :  "كانت مباراة سيئة بالنسبة لنا , الخصم لعب بجماعية , و سجلوا هدفين , و  الآن علينا العودة في النتيجة , سنحاول اللعب كعادتنا , لم نخلق فرص في  المباراة , و علينا التفكير في مباراة الإياب" , و اختتم تصريحه : "في (  كامب نو ) سنلعب بشكل أطول أكثر , سنخرج للعب في منطقتهم و نتمنى أن يكون  لدينا حظ أفضل من هنا" . 

"مونتوليفو" قال : "قدمنا المباراة  التي كان علينا تقديمها , كنا مستعدين لسيطرتهم الطويلة على الكرة ,  حاولنا إغلاق الثغرات ونجحنا في ذلك" , وعن "ميسي" قال : "إنه اللاعب  الأفضل في العالم ويمكن أن تكون هنالك ليلة سيئة له , ولكن قيمته لا تتغير"  , وعن الإياب قال : "لربما سيلعبون بنفس الطريقة , من خلال الإعتماد على  الهجوم المكثف وأكثر من اليوم , ونحن سنعاني وقتها , ولكن علينا الحذر  وسنحاول تقديم مباراة مثالية" .

"آليغري" قال : "أعتقد أن  الفريق قدم مباراة جيدة , رجالي كانوا جيدين جداً في الدفاع في الشوط الأول  على الرغم أننا كنا قادرين على عمل المزيد , رجالي يستحقون هذا الفوز ,  لقد عانينا قليلاً فقط , أنا آسف لكن كان بالإمكان تحقيق نتيجة لامعة أكثر  3-0 , إنها حالات يجب قتل المنافس , فضلاً كل شيء يكون صعباً بالعودة ,  رجالي جيدون جداً أكثر فأكثر كفريق , و بحالة بدنية جيدة , سنؤمن باختبار  آخر في ( الديربي ) يوم الأحد , و يجب وضع جانباً هذه الليلة الكبيرة" ,  وعن مباراة العودة في كامب نو : "سنحتاج للتسجيل , ستكون مباراة كبيرة جداً  على ملعبهم و يحتاجون أن يكونوا أفضل من أي وقت مضى على المستوى الهجومي ,  أعتقد أن اللعب بهذه الطريقة يمكن أن نحصل على نتيجة , لكن تبقى وفقاً  لرغبة الجميع , ( باتزيني ) كان في سباق مهم جداً , و إذا ضحينا في (  برشلونة ) لن يكون من الصعب تحقيق نتيجة و البدء بشكل جيد لأننا سنجد  المساحات" .. مؤكداً أنه لا أحد كان ينتظر أن الفريق سيذهب للكامب نو بفارق  هدفين : "أنا آسف كان بإمكاننا إضافة الثالث , لكن سنلعب في الإياب و  ستكون مباراة صعبة , و أفضل بكثير من هذه الليلة" . 

"سولاي مونتاري" قال : "أنا سعيد  جداً , المدرب أخبرنا بما علينا فعله , وإتبعنا نصيحته , وكل شيئ كان على  مايرام , كنا منضبطين جداً في الملعب فعقدنا الموقف على البارسا , وكنا  قريبين من ( ميسي ) , وكان من الصعب عليه فعل شيئ , فلقد كان على الدوام  هنالك ( 2-3 لاعبين ) حوله" .

"إنييستا" قال : "النتيجة سيئة ,  وحينما لا نكون جيدين يمكن أن تحصل مثل هذه الأمور , كانت الأمور سيئة  ولكن بوسعنا تصحيح الأمور" , وعن الهزيمة قال : "إنها ليست مسألة تفاصيل ,  لم نتحصل على الفرص , ولم يجعلنا ( ميلان ) نطبق أسلوبنا , لا يجب علينا  النظر بعيداً عن النتيجة , يجب أن نعمل على تعديل النتيجة" , وأخيراً قال  عن أرضية الملعب : "كانت سيئة بما فيه الكفايه , ولكنها ليست بعذر , في  الإياب ستكون هنالك قصة أخرى" .

"أبياتي" قال : "لقد كنت متعرقاً  ومتوتراً , هذه المباريات دوماً لا يمكن التوقع فيها , ولكننا سعداء لتحقيق  هذا النصر الكبير أمام هذا الخصم الضخم , لقد عقدنا الأمور على البارسا ,  وكان بوسعنا التسجيل في الشوط الأول , إستعدينا جيداً للقاء والمدرب أخبرنا  بما علينا فعله" , وأضاف : "كنا مركزين للغاية ولم نسمح للبارسا بأي فرصه ,  ومن ثم عملنا كما يجب في الهجمات المرتده" , وفي النهاية قال : "والآن في (  كامب نو ) ستكون هنالك مباراة أخرى" .

"رورا"  قال : "من دون شك لم تكون أفضل مباراة لنا , واجهنا صعوبات , و أعتقد أن  النتيجة مُفرطة , لقد استغلوا فرصهم .. واحدة ارتدت منها الكرة و أخرى  بهجمة مرتدة , لقد سجلوا ووضعونا في موقف صعب بخصوص هذه المرحلة الإقصائية"  , قبل أن يقول : "الجميع يعلم مصاعب هذا ( الملعب ) , لقد دافعوا بتنظيم  كبير , و نحن عانينا في الدخول للعمق و الوصول للمرمى في محاولات عديدة" .

"أمبروسيني" قال : "في مباراة  الإياب يجب علينا اللعب على نفس الشاكله , كنا حذرين اليوم ولم نسمح  للبارسا بتطبيق لعبه , ولكنه إنجاز كبير , والآن علينا إدراك بأنها ( 180  دقيقه ) , سنستمتع بالأمسيه , ومن ثم سنفكر في ( الدربي )" .

"جيرارد بيكيه" قال : "إنها  نتيجة سيئة جداً , الهدف الأول ضيق فرصنا , ولكن علينا التحسن الآن والتعلم  والإنتظار لما يمكن أن يحصل في ( كامب نو ) , المباراة كانت معقده جداً في  ( سان سيرو ) , كنا نعلم أنه نادٍ كبير , ولا توجد أعذار" .

"نوفاك دجوكوفيتش" قال : "الرجال  قدموا مباراة رائعة , إنه واحدة من أفضل المباريات يمكن أن يقدمها أيّ لاعب  في مسيرته , بدنياً كانوا متفوقين , لعبوا بخبرة و سرعة كبيرة , هؤلاء  اللاعبين يمثلون التاريخ , علينا اللعب جيداً و يجب تأكيد ذلك في ( كامب نو  ) , إنهم من أفضل الفرق بالعالم و فزنا عليهم" . 



التشكيلة المتوقعة للبارسا 

فالديس 

ألبا / بويول / بيكي 

سونغ

انييستا / بوسكيتس / ألفيس

فيا / ميسي / أدريانو 

التشكيلة المتوقعه للميلان 

ابياتي 

دي تشيليو / ميكسيس / زاباتا / اباتي 

مونتاري / امبروسيني / مونتوليفو 

باتزيني / بواتنج 

الشعراوي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باذن الله تعالى رفاق ميسي سيكونوا في الموعد وسيلحقون هزيمة قاسية بالميلان تثير الرعب والخوف عند الخصوم 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

باذن الله تعالى رفاق ميسي سيكونوا في الموعد وسيلحقون هزيمة قاسية بالميلان تثير الرعب والخوف عند الخصوم 








2222222222
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*البارسا متقدم بهدفين ونهاية الشوط الاول

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*ما زالت الفرصة متاحة لميلان هدف واحد سيلخبط حسابات البارسا..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لو عندك ميسي فلن تضام ابدا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثية برساوية حارقة تحرق الميلان 
ثنائية للمرعب ميسي وثالث لديفيد فيا

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وانتهى الميلان الى غير رجعة

جوردي البا يسجل الرابع ويقضي على احلام الميلان

انه البارسا الكبير وليس في الامر من عجب


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا بارسا الممتع فقد طفيت لنا نيران الزعل والقرف من حال المريخ والسيد الكوكي 

وقلبتها الى روعة وابداع كروي يزيح الام والام 

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*سهرة ممتعة بجد 
*

----------

